
Ask HN: Why are phones getting larger? - Errorcod3
You can not even fit them into your pockets properly. I thought phones&#x2F;computers getting smaller was the way ahead.
======
mobiplayer
Media consumption.

In the early 2000's people wanted a small phone because it was just a burden
to carry it around. The information on display could fit in two short text
lines (name, phone number) and there was not much to do with apart from
calling and texting (short and costly text messages).

Suddenly the phone stops being just a phone with a simple snake game and
becomes a media consumption platform, plus an open window to Humankind's
Knowledge Base (aka Internet :)). Of course you'll want a big screen for that.
Also, people don't just use their phones on the street but everywhere,
especially at home.

------
Nadya
Browsing the internet on a small device makes it harder to use the touch
screens. To compensate, phones are becoming more tablet-sized. Many
smartphones are also used to play games or use apps that have the same issue
as the above.

More screen space = more accurate touch screen interaction = better user
experience. [0]

If you want a phone to _only_ make calls or send SMS with, get an older style
flip/shell/slide phone. Or shop around for a smaller model smartphone.

[0] And most people I know (myself included) dislike using a stylus, which
does help alleviate this issue

------
junto
Phones progressively got smaller but once we got effective mobile browsers
they got larger again.

Many argue that screen size is a trend. Successful phones are copied,
including screen size.

More on this here: [http://www.pcworld.com/article/2455169/why-smartphone-
screen...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/2455169/why-smartphone-screens-are-
getting-bigger-specs-reveal-a-surprising-story.html)

------
stephenr
Large screen phones are quite popular in Asia, and it's not at all uncommon to
see guys here with shoulder bags (basically a hand bag for a man) so the size
issue is less of a problem.

For example: My Thai mother in law bought a Samsung something-or-other phablet
that she could barely hold in one hand.

------
mattkrea
I'm not quite sure. I went to an iPhone 6 (6, not 6+) and want my iPhone 5
back. Companies responded to consumer demand but I think this is largely a
case of consumers not having a clue what they actually want.

~~~
Shalle
I agree, the phones should still be phones and not tablets. If a customer want
a tablet - buy a tablet. If they want a phone - buy a phone.

On the other hand what Apple made with the 6/6+ is a decent solution even
though personally I believe the iPhone 6 to be slightly too big as well. Had
to purchase a silicon case just to get a firm grip when holding it.

~~~
j2bax
Some consumers (myself included) don't want two devices that essentially do
most of the same things but are just slightly different sized. I have the 6+
and like it a lot. I sold my iPad Mini Retina when I got the 6+ and for the
most part haven't really missed it. If the iPad Mini Retina had phone
capabilities, I might have considered making that my only mobile device, but
that would have required carrying something to lug it around, so the 6+ is
probably the best device to rule them all for me.

------
nemexy
Big phones --> Smaller Phones --> Smaller Phones --> We have the technology to
show NSFW content on the phones --> The screens start to become bigger and
bigger.

Coincidence?

------
jotux
I use my phone (Note 3) for texting, surfing, playing games, and talking -- in
that order. Texting, surfing, and playing games are all better on a larger
screen.

------
BorisMelnik
Market research has a lot to do with it, it is what people want, according to
research and feedback.

------
brudgers
Most phones will fit in a purse, though. So, usually, will an iPad.

